# PCI3 PCIB1 problems



## nepsydude (May 30, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
i am recently having this problem on FreeBSD12 out of nowhere, it used to run smoothly. 
I just started the computer once or twice without internet  and after a day it shows this problem.
Anybody have any idea to fix it. 
These commands runs like waterfall on terminal making it very hard to know what i typed. I don't have GUI installed. Please have a look at the picture.

I have tried to reinstall as i have nothing to loose, but i don't think this will solve the problem.

Do you have any idea?

many thanks,
Prabesh


----------



## Anatoly_kch (Jun 3, 2019)

I think this may be problem with one of PCI-E devices or PCI-E slots (bus controller). You may try to remove any cards you have and disable any motherboard's  PCI-E integrated devices in bios settings.



nepsydude said:


> runs like waterfall on terminal


Just switch to other console ALT-F2 ... ALT-F8, login and type here



nepsydude said:


> I have tried to reinstall as i have nothing to loose, but i don't think this will solve the problem


FreeBSD insn't configured by default to tweak itself or update itself, so yes it is unlikely that reinstall helps, but in such a situation it is very simple to check on "clean" system without reinstall. Just boot from install medium, but instead of performing install, go to terminal (choose menu item or ALT-F? didn't remember, try 2 to 8) and check `dmesg`output  for your repeated lines


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2019)

Perhaps this is caused by a BIOS setting like Suspend or S-States /S1/S3/S5. So mess with those settings first.
Have you made any recent changes to the BIOS? That would almost have to be the problem.
If you look closely at the message it is an ACPI bus error. Have you added new hardware recently? Recently cleared BIOS?


----------



## nepsydude (Jun 9, 2019)

These are some crazy problems, sometimes it happens sometimes it don't. Last time it happened when i started my laptop plugged in, i detached the cable and restarted again, it worked. Today again it happened when i started it without plugging in and when i restarted it again after plugging in it worked. This is some hardware issue but it's not so annoying may be i need to check the BIOS.


----------



## Anatoly_kch (Jun 9, 2019)

Then, while your computer working correctly, check `dmesg` output to see which device(s) do you have on pci3 bus. For example, on my desktop I have following lines:

pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004
fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2

In case of failure of my re0 network adaptor to communicate correctly on PCI-E bus, probably i'll get errors like you mentioned above (but im my case it would be pcib2, pci2).
Next time when problem arise, you'll know which device you need to pay attention to.


----------

